

End-to-end book/guide for creating and managing a web app - publicprivacy

I know that there are lots of guides for creating web apps in X language or Y framework. What I am looking to find specifically is a guide or series of information on creating&#x2F;monitoring&#x2F;maintaining&#x2F;troubleshooting web apps in general. One with best practices for logging, dev(staging&#x2F;qa&#x2F;production), testing,tools for debugging and inspection,deployment, etc. Does such a thing exist, or something close to if not more in depth of what I describe?
======
trvd1707
It's not necessarily a guide, but I like the web development class at Udacity.
It builds a solid foundation for web development.

